# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  افضل باك شمال فى افريقيا والاهلى المصرى يقاتل من اجل توقيعه

## استرلينى

*علي معلول لاعب تونسى 
السن : 26 سنة 
الاهداف : 16 هدف (هداف الدوري التونسي ) هذا العام فقط ولم نذكر اهدافه في المواسم السابقة 
عدد المباريات اللي لعبها مع المنتخب : 29 مبارة بالاضافة للمباريات اللي لعبها مع منتخب تونس تحت 21 سنة 
البطولات التي حققها اللاعب مع الصفاقسي 
1- الدوري التونسي في عام 2012/2013 
2- الكونفدرالية الافريقية 2013 علي حساب مازيمبي في قلب لومباتشي 
3- الوصول لنصف نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا 2014 والخروج امام فيتا كلوب 
4- الحصول علي وصيف السوبر الافريقي 2014 بعد الخسارة من الاهلي 
5- بيلعب بشكل شبه دائم في البطولات الافريقية سواء دوري الابطال او الكونفدرالية 
البطولات التي حققها مع المنتخب 
1- امم افريقيا للمحليين عام 2011 
2- تمثيل منتخب تونس في امم افريقيا للكبار في نسخ 2012 و 2013 و 2015 و 2017 
3- الباك الشمال الرئيسي لمنتخب تونس وبيعتمدوا عليه اعتماد كامل 
*

----------


## الحريف

*هو كابتن الصفاقسي حاليا .لعاب شديد سيكون مكسب الأهلي وقوة ضاربة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع ندرة الظهير الايسر الممتاز في كل العالم يعتبر الولد ده مكسب
                        	*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*هل نحلم بمثله فى المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*النية الصافية اساس اي عمل صالح
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الولد مع اثنين مهاجمين ماعيزين شئ تانى
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الولد باك وهداف شوف المعادله الصعبه والمصريين جارين وراه 
*

----------


## بشارة

*باك وهداف ؟؟؟؟
إلا يكون متخصص في الضربات الثابتة !
وإلا سيكون ثغرة واضحة في الدفاع ونكون ما حلينا مشكلة .
وهل هناك خانات للأجانب متوفرة لتسجيل مدافع ؟
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اخى بشاره ده باك المنتخب التونسى شوف مباريات الصفاقسى والمنتخب التونسى وبتعرف لوكان بهاجم فقط دون مايدافع ده باك مكتمل فنيا يدافع ويهاجم فى نفس الوقت .اتمنى التعاقد معه لحل مشكله الطرف الشمال التى حطمتنا نفسيا وفنيا
*

----------


## kampbell

*سر رفض الأهلي التعاقد مع على معلول  


صرف مسئولو النادي الأهلي النظر عن التعاقد مع على معلول لاعب فريق الصفاقسي التونسي بعد عرضه عليهم للتعاقد معه وتدعيم صفوف الفريق.

وعلم ميركاتو ان السر وراء رفض الاهلي ضم اللاعب هو لعبه في الاساس بمركز الهاتف ليفت وليس الظهير الأيسر كما كان مرشح لهم منذ البداية.
ويضم الأهلي أكثر من لاعب في نفس مركز معلول وهو ما دفعهم لصرف النظر عن الصفقة.
*

----------


## kampbell

*وكيل علي معلول: هذا الامر يحسم انتقال اللاعب للأهلي بتاريخ : السبت 02 يوليو 2016 10:36 صباحاً



 

أكد التونسي لطفي بن حاج وكيل اللاعب على معلول ظهير أيسر فريق الصفاقسي  التونسي أن الأهلي لم يدخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب حتى الآن وأن كل ما يتردد  في هذا السياق لا أساس له من الصحة.

وأضاف بن حاج أن معلول لازال  لاعبا في الصفاقسي ويتبقى له موسمان في عقده، إلا أن هناك شرطًا جزائيا  يتيح له الاحتراف في حالة سداد مبلغ 500 ألف يورو، وأنه بالفعل يمتلك عروضا  عديدة من أندية تونسية وفرنسية.

ونفى بن حاج ما تردد حول رغبة  اللاعب في الانتقال للأهلي، مؤكدا أن اللاعب محترف وفي عصر الاحتراف العرض  الأقوى والأفضل ستتم الموافقة عليه، وإن تقدم الأهلي بعرض مادي كبير سيتم  الموافقة عليه وسيجعله يفضله على أي نادٍ آخر، خاصة وأن اللاعب يعد أحد  أفضل لاعبي الدوري التونسي، وهدافه هذا الموسم، بالرغم من كونه ظهير أيسر  وليس مهاجما.

وأشار لطفي بن حاج إلى أنه هو واللاعب فوضا المصري  محمد فاروق وكيل اللاعبين بالتفاوض مع الأندية المصرية في حالة رغبتها  التعاقد مع معلول.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*نجح مسؤولو النادي الأهلي في الحصول على توقيع علي معلول الظهير الأيسر للصفاقسي التونسي لمدة 3 مواسم بداية من الموسم الجديد. 

وأكد مصدر داخل إدارة التعاقدات بالنادي الأهلي أن التونسي على معلول وقع للأهلي لمدة 3 مواسم . 

وأضاف المصدر أن الأهلي يستعد لدفع الشرط الجزائي المقدر بـ500 ألف يورو 


- بوابة الفجر: الأهلي يحسم صفقة الموسم لمدة 3 سنوات 
*

----------


## kampbell

*ياخي دا  غالي شديد و شعر ما عندنا ليهوا رقبه  الان 

500 الف يورو  للنادي و كم ياخد هو   ؟
دي صفقه بتاعه  مليون دولار  بالمبت  كدا   نقع افريقيا  بي 200 نجيب واحد  نااااااااااااااار حمرا افريقي صغير 
*

----------


## kampbell

*لسه  الاهلي ما تعاقد معه الي اليوم  

حسب موقع استاد الاهلي  التابع للنادي الاهلي بل قالوا يقترب  
*

----------

